# Monthly payments for this deposit?



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Apologies for a fairly sensitive thread and I've searched (can only get info on monthly running costs, not monthly payments on the car itself).


So I am 27, I've landed a new IT job (2nd day!) which is going well and paying well. I plan to get a GT-R next year. TBH I could afford one now but I want to settle in my job and just save up more as I want to get a flat for investment too (basically address other needs in my life - yep, GT-R is a need!!).


Anyway, I can put £12.8k to a deposit on a new R35 GT-R. Does anyone know, with this deposit on a PCP or hire-purchase type scheme, what could I expect to be paying monthly for the car? I'd like to pay between £1-1.3k for the car itself. I know Nissan offer free servicing if you finance through them which is appealing, but the finance offers are better outside (correct me if I am wrong).

Ive considered servicing too, which can be costly but I can cover (as well as insurance). The car would be weekend toy only.


Again, I've searched but found limited info on monthly payments and not what answers my situation.



Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the nissan site has a finance calculated, oracle finance has a similar thing iirc.

Best things is to call and ask, some companies can chance things to suit your needa, eg oracle


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Blade, srry I don't know anything about financing but am always intrigued by it. It just seems a lot of money to borrow for a depreciating asset, not having a go at anyone that does, each to their own, and I know the desire for a decent car is strong lol, but sounds like you work things out to the bone i.e 12.8k deposit.

I would never buy brand new though, 6 mnths old with 500 miles on the clock can save you 10 grand. The guy I bought mine from bought it brand new with finance but had to sell after 6 mnths. He owed 45k on it which I paid off for him plus 15k his way.

Would definitely get a service plan too, it covers 3 years or 27k miles whichever comes first.

I do around 18-20k miles per year and running costs (all in inc depreciation) are around £1 per mile.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tend to agree with Trevor, you could save 50% on purchase price and get a second hand car with about 10k miles on it.

At 27, I'd be doing everything I could to secure appreciating commodities first, like your proposed investment property. It sounds like you've considered this and have your head screwed on so consider that a brand new car loses a huge chunk the second you drive it, but you could walk away from a second hand car without losing a penny or potentially even better off. On top of that the interest payments are proportional to the value so the Liam is more expensive as well as the depreciation.

It's a hell of a lot more outlay for what is tangibly an identical car. Factoring in that it's a weekend toy only, I would look into the figures VERY carefully.

In my experience, earning money by spending time and money cleverly is a lot more fun than buying things, especially when it brings you to the point that you can just buy them without even worrying about the cost.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

buy a modded 09 now, save a fortune. get finance through a bank loan not through a dealer, buy private.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Generally I agree with Adamantium above ^^^.

But if you decide you must go new consider this.
At six months old it'll be worth £60k private/trade in. The MY14 is £78k, with the fancy paint it's almost £80k.
So you are losing £3,000 per month for the "kudos" of driving a new car.

I bought my first GT-R for £42k on finance. Put down £12k and financed £30k.
Every time I looked out of the window it annoyed me that it was sitting there costing me money + interest.

So I didn't buy the second until I could afford to buy it outright. It was a much better ownership experience.
I bought a one year old GT-R with 3,700 miles on it for £57k, a saving of around £15k on the MY11 list price.

Some ball park figures:

£78k car.
£13k deposit.
£65k to finance.
Over 5 years it's £1,200 - £1,300 per month.

Your deposit of £13k will be wiped out by depreciation in the first few months, leaving your repayments to just keep on top of the normal depreciation over time once the initial drop for driving it out of the showroom has gone.

If you use the car a reasonable amount (as you are paying a lot for it) you can easilly make that £1,200 - £1,300 up to £2,000 per month with running costs.

So before you commit to a new one, I'd just make sure you are happy with potentially spending £2,000 to keep a car on the road. Per month.

At three years old the car will be worth £45k or so.
By then you'll have spent £85k paying for it and running it and will still have around £30k outstanding, so will only have around £10k - £15k equity in the vehicle.
Less than the deposit you started with three years before...

Not a problem, as long as you are happy with the figures.


----------



## Teaser (Jan 15, 2014)

Funnily enough I've just sorted finance on a 2009 Black Edition. It's £38950, with 19k miles, 2012 gearbox and Y-pipe upgrades. I've only put down a £3k initial payment, and with interest rate of 4.43% it comes to around 730/month (which includes "exotic warranty" and a lender's fee). The dealer said he wanted/expected nearer £40k but it seems not many people have that amount of money for a supercar, so he reduced the price. 

On the subject of new cars - I leased a new 2011 370Z for two years, when new it was ~£36k and two years later with 20k miles it was worth ~£20k in great condition. I agree with what others are saying, having a latest model would be great, but you are essentially paying for the depreciation, and as you'd be getting the 2014/15 model, it's definitely worth checking 2011 onwards since there is isn't a huge difference IIRC - I wanted a 2011 model for the extra horses but couldn't justify it. Definitely worth a thought or two.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Get your property first then the GTR.

I bought my flat outright and then the GTR 6 months later with a little finance. It was the only thing I had on finace so it didn't bother me.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just got back from Nissan Mill Hill where they had a white 63 plate demonstrator for sale.

They had a summary of the finance stuck on the window so I took a picture of it for you.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

^^^ That is why we finance our Company LEAFs ourselves rather than using Nissan.

Nissan are generally expensive.


Nearly £1,000 per month for 60 months to finance £44k !!!

Jeepers.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Personally I'd wait until you have all or at least 80% of the money in your bank before looking at buying a GTR. Unless you've got some serious disposable income, £2000pcm (including running costs) is a fair amount to be going out of your account every month for a car.

I bought my 59 plate outright from a private seller, I couldn't live with having £1200pcm going out of my account for a car that if something breaks or needs replacing on top of the finance as it could impact on other things.

Notice the trend from most of the replies in the thread; only buy new if you have no issues losing a few grand a month on depreciation or on finance if you can live with a few grand out of your account every month for year after year without even thinking of modding the car!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am surprised and proud that others have responded with sensible advice. I was waiting for the "you only live once brigade" at which point I was going to point them to the global financial crisis caused by the must have now mentality.

Buying now pay later is great until the initial buzz goes when you leave the dealership.

For me depreciation didn't bother me, as I don't treat the money tied up in the car as an asset, I consider it irrecoverable lost money, and am thankfully able to do that because having earned it first.

Going into debt over a liability can hugely detract from the pleasure of ownership.

Damn I sound old - my dad would be proud.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Just got back from Nissan Mill Hill where they had a white 63 plate demonstrator for sale.
> 
> They had a summary of the finance stuck on the window so I took a picture of it for you.


Adam, tell me you didn't go out specially to find that out did you?


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I waited until I had enough money to buy mine outright. IMO its plain silly heavily financing a car, especially a new one. The money you loose as soon as it leaves the forecourt is likely to be a fair few months payment. 

Funny this thread should crop up as I was thinking today that I am planning to get rid of the GTR next March and will hopefully be buying myself something which will require finance (I never finance cars). However, I will have 80% of the cash to put down, so it is a small top up. If it all goes tits up I can flog the car and will still have a fair old chunk of money to play with. To put down a tiny deposit (less than 50%) on a new car of a GTR's value is plain madness IMO.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was quite young when I owned my last 'decent' car, an R32 Skyline GTR. I could just about afford the daily running costs (despite having bought it outright) but lived in fear of a big bill coming my way. One of the reasons for selling it in the end. 

Whilst in the grand scheme of things the GTR provides good value for what it delivers, it *is* costly to run meaning you will get big bills on an annual basis. Tyres can be annual and will be just over £1000 (covering between 6k and 16k miles depending on driving and tyre) and brakes which are over £2000 for a set which I assume will last possibly 2 years, but even if more, not by a significant amount more. 

Where I am at with my own search for an R35 GT-R is that the purchase of buying the car is just a small part of the affordability calculation and as many have said, depreciation needs to be a significant consideration. One of the things that appeals about the 09/10 model cars is that depreciation is minimal which makes it a viable prospect. Also no sweat about modding affecting warranties.

I am going from scratch, having had (and still have) company cars. This means no capital already in a car so am in the process of saving up enough to ensure I have a sensible deposit x finance ratio. The ideal finance position being such that it's not a noticable amount each month and is repaid within 3 years without too much interest - meaning when the tyres need replacing, it's a good time as I can try something new or have money for modding (which seems like an addiction - on par with class A drugs from what I have read - except for the cost side - modding costs loads more..! :flame


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Adam, tell me you didn't go out specially to find that out did you?


No, I was booked in anyway to check the low tyre pressure warning was just that and not a sensor failure.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking at Adams picture shows that buying even this £10k less than retail car almost new from the dealers would cost you around £15k in interest and the car would likely depreciate around £35k over that time. 

£50k is a lot of money to a lot of people for 5 years car ownership  I know plenty of people do it but that's not for me


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Save your money, why the need to buy a brand new GTR? You can pick up 09/10 cars for between 33-40k. Best advise save another 10k and do 20k on finance if you must. I would never pump serious money into buying expensive car as they are a loss over time.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Is your flat for "investment" your first home or do you have another property already?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I bought a 2009 one year ago with 12k miles on the clock and the balance of a litchfield extended warranty for £35.5k private sale.

No way would I consider a new car £42.5k more valuable.
I took it to stage 4 and its an absolute dream. Its now out of warranty so the way I look at it if it breaks I have a £38k (after the stage 4 and some carbon bits) contingency fund to fix it, if it doesn't break then I can probably sell it for very close to what I spent on it.

I understand the new car thing - I had a jap import GTR when they came out which priced at something like £55k back in 2008, but at £78k its a sure fire way to lose bucketloads of cash. I'm yet to meet someone reliant on a salary that doesn't regret a new car purchase.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't buy a new Gtr. 
With the differences between the current "new" model and the ones before it being so minimal a private second hand one thats had all the little recall issues ironed out and a few mods is a far better option, there are great deals to be had on here at times. 
I wouldn't dream of buying any R35 with only £12K in my hand either though. 
J


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adam you only live once......

But seriously there are some pretty head screwed on people on here it appears - who knew? haha ;-)

To echo though earn it, and if you want to, then go into it with your head screwed on. There is a degree of risk in anything such as a car like this. No one needs a GT-R (really, they don't a Golf or Mondeo etc is a perfect mode of transport) we buy these cars because we want to and all work hard too achieve it in some way or another I suspect. I have to say the house is not a fun thing but will stand you in good stead in the future. The one thing is that interest rate is catastrophic (high). I was in the fortunate position of being able to sell out some part of business to pay off the car in full BUT took the risk financing it 18 months but got interest at 2.25% flat. Don't know if you will get that now but bank rates are the same so try Clydesdale Asset Finance as at those rates it isn't quite 'free money' but close when taking inflation into account.

As others have guided the running costs are what makes the difference and why so many people had to sell out. I remember my first service day - brakes, tyres, road fund and insurance all one the same day. £5k gone......it still hurts to remember ;-). Consumables and specialists have lowered that now but a set of tyres is £1k for MPSS and brakes at £1500 for a full set with pads ish for OEM replacement. 

Having said that it makes us all smile every time we drive it so looking forward to having you in the club.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep last October I had to pay ----- insurance, service, tracker sub, MOT, Tyres and Tax that was 3k, plus last July I spent nearly 3K on breaks so that's 6k in running costs in 4 months........

I would never borrow against a car for 5 years, 3 years max, realistically not many people keep a car for 5 years.

Spending 2k a month on payments and keeping it on the road is fine but I would want at least 8K a month in my bank first. I don't know how much you earn but if its above that figure fine, if not have a rethink...

Get yourself on the property ladder first and give it 2- 3 years, then if you are still well paid then spend 40Kish on a nice low mileage MY11 or MY12.

The magic of the car soon wears off when you are skint every month because of it.......


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Yep last October I had to pay ----- insurance, service, tracker sub, MOT, Tyres and Tax that was 3k, plus last July I spent nearly 3K on breaks so that's 6k in running costs in 4 months........
> 
> I would never borrow against a car for 5 years, 3 years max, realistically not many people keep a car for 5 years.
> 
> ...


Don't know what the OPs salary is but would guess he's not on £8k per month as he would have way more deposit IMO...

No point ruining yourself financially for a car... Sort out finances these cars will be around for a while !!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

A lot of sensible responses. It really depends on your situation as what I did is quite different to what has been mentioned above.

I have financed the car with Lombard for a sale price of £48k with a £5k deposit. Paying £764.36 a month. I have calculated that it is costing me £166 a month just to finance the car over 36 months (approx £6k). After that will have a final payment of around £22k which I will probably refinance with Lombard. 

In my case, I simply did not want to wait for the car and the cost of paying interest was one that was quite feasible without me worrying. I think the biggest problem of using the GT-R as a daily driver is the fuel especially if you have a heavy right foot!

To the OP: If you earn enough to be able to pay the interest, and buy the property then don't worry about financing. If you cannot do both, I suggest you do not finance the car and instead focus on the property!

But entirely up to you and how it makes you feel


----------



## OcTag3n (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been there & learned the hard way. Never again.

Now, If I can't afford to buy something with my own hard earned, then I accept the fact that I simply can't afford it.

It's true that the novelty soon wears off when your living beyond your means & your skint every month because you thought you could afford it.

I'm currently saving like a MOFO to buy a GTR, hopefully (fingers crossed) I'll have one sometime this year & it will be all mine!!! :chuckle:


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm facing the same situation.

Keep going with a rented property or have a loan for a own property?
Buy a GT-R (used for sure) nearly new or quite old (<11)?

Do I really need a GT-R or would a Cayman S be enough for english road?

I am sure I will sort it out soon.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

RBT said:


> I'm facing the same situation.
> 
> Keep going with a rented property or have a loan for a own property?
> Buy a GT-R (used for sure) nearly new or quite old (<11)?
> ...



Buy the property. Renting is worse than buying a new car!


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, the property is definitely a bigger purchase, anyway I think that 50k don't make a huge difference, at least because a loan for the house would be always required. 

I know guys, it is a personal matter; montly incomes vs expenses, nobody better than yourself know which are the feasible scenarios.

For instance, if I was becoming too old for this kind of toys, it would be better to buy a GTR immediately and have a long term loan for the property instead of having a short term loan and buying a GTR after 3 years.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All,


Some great replies here. A lot to address.

The house situation: said house is investment but I use the income to overpay the mortgage every so often within what I can overpay + I got help with the deposit from family so I give some of the money back. I can afford to maintain the house where necessary and cover a few month's no tenants (remortgaged to a decent deal).


Hence I want to get a flat organically (no help at all) and use this as passive income. Be it for a rainy day, to help afford to run this car, or whatever.


Also, my lifestyle plays a big part in affordability. I don't smoke, drink, gamble, do clubbing or anything like that (pretty much spend every day just learning my craft to move up in my career, as I have done so far).

If I hadn't got a 1st property ie on the property ladder, either to live in or as an investment, I would def do this first before even considering a GT-R, as having a property is so important yet so useful and addresses several life needs.

I didn't know I could get a car with 10k miles on it @ half price (any examples?). I'm guessing this would be 09-10. Half price GT-Rs have more mileage.

If I am honest, I would like to lightly mod a GT-R which is prohibited with finance schemes (different exhaust, etc) which makes used an even better option, and a modded 09 can match a 14 I am sure.


I get the points re using finance but if I do, it will be based on more than just covering the monthly costs and deposit (which I could have still covered even serveral years ago), but also other life goals I have. But at the same time, finance is a neccessary evil with this sort of thing but I get the points about depreciation (would this still matter if I planned to hand the car at the end of the term? I guess it matters if I want to keep the car or use it as a part or full deposit on another car).



Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Simple really, buy a Gtr if you have the money in the first place. There is no point in stretching yourself financially on something that is going to depreciate in value.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Get a 09 plate with low miles on the clock, stage 1 upgrade it (Y-Pipe and Ecu Remap), stick a private plate on it for £400 ( loads of "xxx GTR" plates available) and it will look and feel like a brand new car.

Thats what I did, 09 plate with with 30k miles for £36k already stage 1, mine was in pristine condition.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

matthewk said:


> Get a 09 plate with low miles on the clock, stage 1 upgrade it (Y-Pipe and Ecu Remap), stick a private plate on it for £400 ( loads of "xxx GTR" plates available) and it will look and feel like a brand new car.
> 
> Thats what I did, 09 plate with with 30k miles for £36k already stage 1, mine was in pristine condition.


I'd go for a 59 which with stage 4. But good advice


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I can't disagree with what anyone has said, all sensible comments. However, it does depend on how you see car ownership, and what you deem acceptable costs. I financed my GTR from new, with £20k deposit and a lowish APR, and am happy with the trade-off between the costs of depreciation and interest, versus having to either wait a lot longer to save for the car I want outright, or having to buy an older model that I will never truly know how it has been driven or looked after. 

To me the costs are an acceptable and justifiable expense for something that truly brings me a lot of pleasure and satisfaction to own and drive. It would of course be more sensible to spend the hundreds of pounds that I pay every month to finance the car, on an investment instead, but being sensible doesn't give me anywhere near the same pleasure or satisfaction. 

The one thing that I was prudent about was to put down a chunky deposit, whilst ensuring that the monthly payments were high enough to cover any future depreciation, so that should I decide to end the finance at any time, I wouldn't find myself in negative equity.

Hope that gives a useful perspective. 

M.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mind if I ask what you do in the IT field? So many IT and oil rig folks on here including myself in IT


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Blade1 said:


> I didn't know I could get a car with 10k miles on it @ half price (any examples?). I'm guessing this would be 09-10.


My 10 plate has 9k miles but it's not for sale and no, it wouldn't be quite half price than new, but if you found one similar, it would save you a fortune. More to the point, it wouldn't drop like a stone after you have purchased it. Leave that to someone else before you


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Buy my 09 stage 4 - bargain ! In the FS section .


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

JapFreak786 said:


> Mind if I ask what you do in the IT field? So many IT and oil rig folks on here including myself in IT


IT perm is not such a well paid area typically 20k to 75k unless your a IT director 200k ish for a blue chip company. IT contractors however are paying anything from 1000-5000 a week depending in what you specialise in.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Buy my 09 in FS section with all the stg5+, brake, suspension mods done for asking price and I throw in a litchfield warranty for free so you have nothing to worry about. Keep it for a couple of years maybe lose 5-7k. Or take the bits off and put it back closer to standard and maybe lose 3-5k after say 2years with the income from some parts..

I'd never buy new. Some good advice here, don't stretch yourself, GTR's are thirsty and expensive to keep tip top if driven hard, and they are not exactly cheap when it cones to insurance. However will help get you a girlfriend or an upgrade to something shallower if that's needed..


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Is IT really paying that well nowadays?

I was working in IT, System Analyst for Motorola after college, then moved on to Microsoft, before deciding to venture off on my own. I don't think I was going to buy a GT-R equivalent vehicle back then working in IT.

Unless of course, things have changed.

Reminds me of the plumber scenario, just on the brink of leaving school, there was an outcry for plumbers. All my friends and their dogs went on to college and did plumbing. Now there's 100's of them in one area.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

As long as you take everything into consideration and make sure you can afford it worst case scenario then its all good. When i looked at a new my13 at the time even with the maximum deposit they wanted just over £800 a month which put me off thats more than my mortgage. Instead i opted for a my11 got my own finance for 4years and was paying £300 a month. As i had a good year and couldn't stand paying interest each month i just payed off the finance and only payed a few hundred quid interest in the end.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

IT is very well paid and I was contracting for 2 years nearly before securing a perm role for an international bank covering retail/investment/private wealth etc etc

Contracting is where the money is, but timing is also quite a large bit plus your location. As with everything pay and role varies, you earn a lot in IT, but you can also earn a lot selling socks

OP - buying a modified used example is a great way of saving loads of money! Wouldn't overlook a Stage 5 R35 GTR, trust me on this you will be hooked!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Is IT really paying that well nowadays?
> 
> I was working in IT, System Analyst for Motorola after college, then moved on to Microsoft, before deciding to venture off on my own. I don't think I was going to buy a GT-R equivalent vehicle back then working in IT.
> 
> ...


Same with offshore mate. Outcry for ROV pilots a few years ago so everyone was away doing course to get into the industry. The thing was the industry wanted experience and not trainees. So there was thousands of trainees and no jobs. I was one of those trainees.

I went off and worked in other areas offshore and have now got experience and have got a job in ROV a level above trainee.

To the OP, take your time with it all. The GTR is never going to vanish, there's going to be plenty of great examples going for sale at one point or another. I'd get your investment/ flat etc sorted first, security. An then go for toys! 

I had my flat bought outright before I got my GTR then I moved in with the Mrs and have a mortgage. I sold the flat a year ago and made some money on it so that's all bee put away, again security. I know for a fact if either of us loose our jobs we can still survive.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll be honest, and I am one of those "you only live once" brigades.

If it was not for the other half, I would not care for owning the house we do now, she simply set it up, and I signed the paperwork, and just couldn't wait to get away fast renough back home onto the car ads to look for a car to buy, you wouldn't think I just become a new owner of a house haha.

I can understand the sensible idea of buying property before having fun, but not everyone wants to buy a house, and are happy renting the rest of their life, just to enjoy the finer things in life, before you get too old and die, and it's too late to enjoy.

You can sleep in your car, but you can't drive your house to work


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

But you can work from home. Or in my case get flown everywhere, no need to use the car for work


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Ja5on said:


> But you can work from home. Or in my case get flown everywhere, no need to use the car for work


True, ironic me saying it, as I do work from home, but someone said that quote on here once so just stuck with me.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

deankenny said:


> I can understand the sensible idea of buying property before having fun, but not everyone wants to buy a house, and are happy renting the rest of their life, just to enjoy the finer things in life, before you get too old and die, and it's too late to enjoy.
> 
> You can sleep in your car, but you can't drive your house to work


Agreed not everyone has the same priorities. The thread quickly turned into a property owning frenzy, but that's not that important to me either. I do strive for value though in what ever I'm buying, and buying a brand new car is one of the easiest ways to lose money quickly obviously.

Btw I hate the greedy buy to let culture almost as much as I hate the compensation culture. I actually think the buy to let culture is morally wrong. Basically families that can't afford a mortgage are being forced to pay the mortgages of the buy to let landlords that forced the prices up out of the reach of those families in the first place.

My ex business partner bought up 12 properties all on mortgage, then of course the tenants (that couldn't afford a mortage) pay all his 12 mortgages for him. It can't be right. I'm no socialist by a massive stretch, I'm actually UKIP, but I'd be happy to see a limit on property ownership of two per person.

When I was working on sites all around the south of england during the boom years, whole sites were selling off the plans before the houses had even been built, to greedy buy to let investors buying up 4 5 or 6 plots at a time each, and of course gazumping each other and forcing the prices ever skyward. I called the 2008 crisis way back in 2003, it was obvious where it was heading with all the properties being sold for far more than they were worth and funded by fraudulent buy to let mortgages. Saw it first hand. A tax on rental income that couldn't be offset by mortgage repayments would have prevented the 2008 crash IMO.

Also agree about IT rates.

Now for a relaxing vape, haha..


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Well said Trevor, never though about it like that.

To the OP: Don't fret about owning property, some people do not care for this and rent and move whenever they want how they see fit, without hassles of selling up, renting out to tenants etc.

There are other places to put your money in to see it grow without the hassle of property ownership. Stock markets for example, I been on stocks now for 4 years, and is what boosted my funds to my own business and future purchases while still keeping funds inside. It's not hard like some people claim to be. TIP: Look up Oculus, they are a tech and science developer, their shares are as low as $3 right now!!!!!!! They have made a VR helmet for games. The Development kit of the helmet was sold privately to public for beta testing and feedback.

Upon research and purchasing a Dev kit myself, it's a stunning piece of kit and works really well, very immersive. Many youtube reviews and online reviews are praising the hell out of the dev kit. This year they are releasing it to the public, but this time with 1080p screen within it. Within the gaming industry this product will place them on the map. All this is yet to happen later this year, and currently running at $3 a share 
Another one is the "Steam Box" but you can google that and research it yourself  I think I gave enough away already.

However, you may be a property kinda guy, and would be interesting in owning and renting out property etc, in that case go for it.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

deankenny said:


> I'll be honest, and I am one of those "you only live once" brigades.
> 
> If it was not for the other half, I would not care for owning the house we do now, she simply set it up, and I signed the paperwork, and just couldn't wait to get away fast renough back home onto the car ads to look for a car to buy, you wouldn't think I just become a new owner of a house haha.
> 
> ...



You're right there Dean, you're a long time dead, that's for sure.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I tend to say "You can sleep in your car, but you can't race your house". :chuckle:

Let's face it, the real fun with a car like this is seeing what it can do. (on track)
Not just driving through the local town so everyone can see your GT-R and massage your feeling of self importance/success.

Having said that though I am fortunate enough to not put my car at the top of my priority list.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

My take on it is that it doesn't matter how something is paid for as long as you can afford it and can sustain to do so. Everybody has different priorities and values so it really is down to the individual as to whether they buy the nice car or a house first. You don't want to look back on it later on in life and wish you'd have done things differently so, in that respect, you do have to live for the moment.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Some nice tips here. Play the stock market - that's bound to be a safe bet. Was definitely the case in 2008 when the bluechips crashed and the FTSE plummeted into the 3000s and is almost double that now.

Personally, I'd stick with the only investment that has continued to go up my whole life regardless of what economic crisis might be occurring.

London property.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Some nice tips here. Play the stock market - that's bound to be a safe bet. Was definitely the case in 2008 when the bluechips crashed and the FTSE plummeted into the 3000s and is almost double that now.
> 
> Personally, I'd stick with the only investment that has continued to go up my whole life regardless of what economic crisis might be occurring.
> 
> London property.


One of the best days of my life  and my biggest wins, remember there's always someone else on the other side of the trade 

Just because the stocks crashed, does not mean everyone lost money. Those that analysed correctly put them self in a very handsome advantageous position just before this happened. I was on the Forex market, and there was a few signs showing, so I was Short on gbpusd, was like a steam train. I was quite new to the markets at the time, so also was in a good position to have a mentor who spot most the signs.

Some people became filthy rich off the crash in the States, one guy dumped all he had on Cable and went short the market (GBPUSD) claiming he was some guru, and knew something was going to happen. BAMN!!! within couple months of the crash, he was a billionaire.

Remember, where there are losers, there are winners. The crash was one of the biggest and best things for some people in this world, certainly was a little springboard for me into trading funds wise.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Has everyone finished getting their balls out now? Well done all of you by the way. Stock, shares, houses, we have some real winners on here don't we. Be sure to tell your "friends" about it at the pub, in a louder voice than normal so everyonee can overhear. They'll all think you're so coooool. 

OP. If you want one, buy one, you can always sell it, its only a car, and not really an expensive one in the grand scheme of things. 

Get it out your system while you still want one, because next year you might find out you have a crippling wasting disorder and slowly die with only the insides of your eyelids for comfort while inside your screaming "help me die, HELP ME DIE", but no one can hear you because you lay there without any motor functions, unable to move a muscle while loved ones come and visits you, and weep uncontrollably at the sight of your disheveled, disease riddled body, only kept alive by machines ....................or you might have kids or something.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> My take on it is that it doesn't matter how something is paid for as long as you can afford it and can sustain to do so. Everybody has different priorities and values so it really is down to the individual as to whether they buy the nice car or a house first. You don't want to look back on it later on in life and wish you'd have done things differently so, in that respect, you do have to live for the moment.



Said perfectly.

Just do it as life is too short and theres no point being the richest man in the graveyard


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TREG said:


> Said perfectly.
> 
> Just do it as life is too short and theres no point being the richest man in the graveyard


Treg lol brilliant, post of the day


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Get it out your system while you still want one, because next year you might find out you have a crippling wasting disorder and slowly die with only the insides of your eyelids for comfort while inside your screaming "help me die, HELP ME DIE", but no one can hear you because you lay there without any motor functions, unable to move a muscle while loved ones come and visits you, and weep uncontrollably at the sight of your disheveled, disease riddled body, only kept alive by machines ....................or you might have kids or something.


If you get the choice mate, go for the wasting disorder over the kids. Atleast you get some peace and quiet.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> If you get the choice mate, go for the wasting disorder over the kids. Atleast you get some peace and quiet.


Too late


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

JapFreak786 said:


> you earn a lot in IT, but you can also earn a lot selling socks


Weird.. I have 2 companies, one is in I.T and the other involves selling socks (yes really)


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Speaking of the FTSE, has anyone on here got any Vodafone shares and if so will you be selling before the Verizon deal gets completed?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

avster said:


> Speaking of the FTSE, has anyone on here got any Vodafone shares and if so will you be selling before the Verizon deal gets completed?


You mean you haven't sold them already? Are you insane?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> You mean you haven't sold them already? Are you insane?


Only if he's financing a new GT-R with a 13k deposit.

There we go, right back on topic.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Only if he's financing a new GT-R with a 13k deposit.
> 
> There we go, right back on topic.


Yep reality check!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Has anybody noticed that the OP hasn't been back yet? I think you lot scared him off! :chuckle:

And if he's not well and truly scared i just noticed this on msn

http://cars.uk.msn.com/features/britains-most-expensive-and-cheapest-cars-to-service#image=21


----------



## OcTag3n (Sep 11, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Has anybody noticed that the OP hasn't been back yet? I think you lot scared him off! :chuckle:
> 
> And if he's not well and truly scared i just noticed this on msn
> 
> How to save a fortune on servicing your car - Britain's most expensive and cheapest cars to service - MSN Cars UK


That can't be right? You would have to be ringing the life out of a GTR daily to amount to that.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

3 years servicing. Say a grand a year. £3,000
Set of tyres a year. Say a grand a year £3,000
Set of brakes and pad all round, say £2,000

Easily done, and I've been liberal with the pricing.


----------



## OcTag3n (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry I just noticed its over 3 years. I've spent more than that on my Evo in 2 years!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, thread tidied up a bit, please try and keep to topic otherwise it'll end up being locked. FLYNN/Trevgtr - give it a rest.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> 3 years servicing. Say a grand a year. £3,000
> Set of tyres a year. Say a grand a year £3,000
> Set of brakes and pad all round, say £2,000
> 
> Easily done, and I've been liberal with the pricing.


They would have used Nissan's pricing.
So that's over £2,000 for a set of tyres right away.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

CT17 said:


> They would have used Nissan's pricing.
> So that's over £2,000 for a set of tyres right away.


I assume it's simply based on 12k miles a year. Nissan oem pricing would make it even higher.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

CT17 said:


> They would have used Nissan's pricing.
> So that's over £2,000 for a set of tyres right away.


I assumed with it being a newer model (in the pic anyway) that that was probably based on the Nissan service pack, set of tyres a year at £2k and probably a set of brakes or 2. I think of they added up just the services workout the service pack they would be comically expensive.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I am in the motor trade with some dealerships etc, and my philosophy is quite simple when I buy a car, I pay the money and then treat said car like a washing machine (some say I do that on all the track days I do). When a washing machine finally breaks I throw it away and get another. a car will at least have some value.

What I am saying is that I mentally write the entire value of the car off and whatever I get at the end when I sell it or P/X it is bunce. The enjoyment I get out of a car has to equal what I put into it and hence I do use the GT-R a lot. The car is used as it should be and its specification meets the usage I give it.

I can understand the finance route and certainly my businesses would be substantially worse off if customers always paid cash. Seeing the finance quote that Adam photographed is fairly typical of the industry. I know that if Adam had seriously enquired about a new GT-R and stated that he wanted finance, the quote would be a starting point as anyone that has to deal with the FSA and credit consumer laws will know, we have to be open and transparent. However, a motor dealer cannot put the published rate up, but he can bring it down and negotiate.

A full outright cash purchase is one route, but in these volatile times no one can guarantee what a car will be worth in 3 or 4 years time, so the PCP finance scheme is becoming increasingly popular. This involves putting down a small deposit and paying the equivalent of a rental for the next 35 or 47 months and a final payment (balloon payment) that is probably around 40% of the original cost. The APR should be under 5% and the wise buyer will choose the lowest annual mileage for the contract of say, 6,000 miles a year, and accept the 12p per mile penalty clause. This may sound like madness but understand that you can P/X that car any time during the contract, and on a three year agreement the money outstanding on the agreement is normally it's P/X price at about 19 months. By part exchanging the car, the mileage you have done forms part of it's value and the loss can be just the deposit you put down initially. You can then enter into another PCP agreement which in todays climate will include a 'manufacturers contribution' and continue paying about the same monthly payment as before but with a new car. This PCP deal at worst will go to the end of its term and you return the vehicle, paying any excess mileage and major damage and the dealer/ manufacturer takes the risk if the values have plummeted and the oil prices have gone through the roof. Basically, you put down the minimum deposit you can get away with and treat the monthly payments as a rental.

This may sound complicated but we are now selling over 65% of all our new cars on PCP and the manufacturer takes all the risk regarding the residual value. As it happens, Nissan have massively underestimated the residual values of the GT-R since 2009, and most owners have been surprised when they find several thousand pounds of equity in the car at the end of the term, or if they have decided to P/X it before the end of the agreement, a value higher than the outstanding balance.

I hope that some of this makes sense as in summary cash is best, PCP the other route and straight HP more risky with uncertain future values.

Hope this hasn't gone off topic as a GT-R for many is the second biggest purchase that most of us will make after the house/ flat.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> OK, thread tidied up a bit, please try and keep to topic otherwise it'll end up being locked. FLYNN/Trevgtr - give it a rest.


Advice taken. I did try on several occasions to tell him to let it go....but he just wouldn't leave it alone. Seems he has got all mad about something.......



CT17 said:


> They would have used Nissan's pricing.
> So that's over £2,000 for a set of tyres right away.


Indeed. I forgot about the ridiculous Nissan pricing of tyres


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Just my 2p worth:
Firstly, there is no such thing as the *housing ladder*, it is just another market (I understand prices can go up as well as down), in this particular market the risks and rewards are multiplied due to the significant leveraging i.e. mortgages
Secondly, the OP has no employment rights for the first 2 years in his new job i.e. the employer can fire him without cause and just pay any notice period. That said I worked in the IT industry for over 30 years without a hitch before I retired last year.

Thanks


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All,


I didn't expect this thread to be so popular. Didn't get scared away, did monitor this thread, but did not have a chance to reply.


I can't remember if I said in my previous post, but I already have a property. Of course, getting another is always an aim! (Sounds like something I said earlier!!).

For the IT people in here:

As for what I do, to the person who asked, I will PM. But I am in server admin where I support enterprise applications. I do know a lot of Windows Server (Active Directory, Hyper-V, DNS, System Center, etc), but my current role is not geared towards these skills. As the systems I support sit on top of Windows Server, it's good I know that.

20-75k is all subjective. 20k would be a lot for a grad, but 75k not so much for someone who has worked for 30 or so years. It's not just the figure, but it's how long you've worked for in relation to where you are in that range (I will just say I have worked for 3-4 years and I am in the middle). A lot of short jobs, but a lot of studying my craft in my own time to rapidly rise (hence why I have not had a chance to reply to this thread till now. Studying not just certs, either, I run my own dedicated server running Hyper-V 2012 R2 to practise my craft on).


Currently I can afford to pay for an 09 GT-R outright (I won't do that because of the rainy day idea, etc). Next year I would be able to afford 80% of a brand new GT-R outright, assuming my spending profile is the same.


I don't think there is anything wrong with finance. By the logic in this thread, we should all not have mortgages, either. Finance is a necessary evil, and if you are good with money, it's all good. Hell, my credit rating is reduced because I have never used finance myself! I agree with the priorities stuff that is said and I have that under control.


And as for £12k as a deposit being unreasonable, I've seen people pay less! They may have passive incomes or whatever, but yeah.


Again, this is not about montly servicing costs because I have read the posts (To the user who posted that, even though I made that clear in my first post!).



If/when I do get one, I would go with PCP (as below), for the flexibility. I would essentially be paying more to rent the car for 3-5 years, but I can at least re-finance/return the car.


Also, 2ND hand has a big benefit in that you can get an 09 car that is modified to be equal or more capable than a 13/14 GT-R, and no waiting lists. The problem with a new car is the waiting!! And on finance, you are restricted with mods.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

_Secondly, the OP has no employment rights for the first 2 years in his new job i.e. the employer can fire him without cause and just pay any notice period._ 

They can, yep. But if it's due to underperforming, I will get a warning and oppurtunity to train up first. That 2 year concept is one thing I think sucks, but yeah.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Blade1 said:


> Again, this is not about montly servicing costs because I have read the posts (To the user who posted that, even though I made that clear in my first post!).


I think I may have been the user who posted about service costs even though you made it quite clear what you were after in your original post. Apologies for that, I will keep it on topic in future.

What you have to realise though is that plebs come on here all the time asking about the cost of this and the cost of that and generally fail to recognise where the true costs of ownership originate.

From your original post, you wanted to know what the finance costs would be with a 12.8k deposit. My advice would be to try a finance company. Not an internet car forum. You should then get the precise answer you are after.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

(If Ive done the maths right) Typically a 12500 deposit on a 50000 car at 10% APR, over 48 months, with a 14000 balloon payable after the term. would be about £720 a month

If you want another scenario working out, let me know


----------

